# Holy ticks!



## frapcap (Apr 27, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed the incredibly high amount of ticks out this  season? I know it was a warm winter and all, but doing some trail  running with my dog has given us about 6-10 ticks (that I've found!) per  run! 
Hiking at Gunstock provided even more- its insane. I might be back to road running and less hiking for a bit.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2016)

No ticks but we ran into this guy!  Wife ran like crazy while I took a picture.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2016)

I pulled 2 off my legs on Sunday after mountain biking.  I hate those little bastards!


----------



## skifree (Apr 27, 2016)

yup. couple per week on dawg


----------



## yeggous (Apr 27, 2016)

A few years ago I had really bad luck with ticks in my yard. I was literally getting a tick on me every time I went to work on the yard. Ever since I spray my yard every spring. Haven't gotten once since. I used the Triazicide concentrate in my garden hose sprayer. It takes me about 4 quarts and an hour to cover my half acre lot.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 27, 2016)

dlague said:


> No ticks but we ran into this guy!  Wife ran like crazy while I took a picture.



Cool snake! I ran into a timber rattler hiking last fall. It was right on the trail in front of me and I didn't know it was there until it shot straight up in the air about 6 feet 10 feet in front of me; I guess I surprised it too. Then the rattling started and it slither off the trail and coiled up waiting in attack mode.

As far a deer ticks this year go, yes, I've pulled more than the usual number off me while working in my yard.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2016)

Tick warnings everywhere in my area. Warm winter is the culprit. My neighborhood is part of a study researching the best way to control numbers of deer ticks.

I had to go on the doxycycline regimen the past 2 summers because of bullseye rashes. Do a tick check and shower after any outdoor activity.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 27, 2016)

Two crawling on me so far this spring. First time in a couple years for me - we live in woodsy area. Dog gets them every summer but for first about a month ago - very early.  Got suspected Lyme a few summers ago - tested negative but doxycycline got rid of nasty rash. Don't remember the tick bite at all. Learned half the people don't remember the tick and it's not always a bullseye. Mine wasn't but it was ugly and big.  Luckily I didn't get symptoms of Lyme besides rash. Nasty little bugs.


----------



## frapcap (Apr 28, 2016)

yeggous said:


> A few years ago I had really bad luck with ticks in my yard. I was literally getting a tick on me every time I went to work on the yard. Ever since I spray my yard every spring. Haven't gotten once since. I used the Triazicide concentrate in my garden hose sprayer. It takes me about 4 quarts and an hour to cover my half acre lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Thanks for the tip! 
I used to use the Cutter spray, but couldn't find it. Ended up hosing down the yard last night with Triazicide. Hoping for the best!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 28, 2016)

frapcap said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> I used to use the Cutter spray, but couldn't find it. Ended up hosing down the yard last night with Triazicide. Hoping for the best!



I hope you sprayed the leaves and not just the grass. Ticks love to hang out in leaf litter.


----------



## frapcap (Apr 28, 2016)

^ Oh, definitely. Hit the outlying parts of the yard and under the trees & plant matter/firewood area. Also around the base of the house, roof line, doors and windows.


----------



## crank (Apr 28, 2016)

I used to have my property sprayed when I had a house.  It took a few applications but the tick population seemed to disappear after a while.

Every time I go mountain biking I liberally apply Deep Woods Off or whatever bug spray I can find with a lot of deet.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 28, 2016)

crank said:


> I used to have my property sprayed when I had a house.  It took a few applications but the tick population seemed to disappear after a while.
> 
> Every time I go mountain biking I liberally apply Deep Woods Off or whatever bug spray I can find with a lot of deet.



In addition to DEET, try using a Permethrin spray on your clothes. That stuff actually kills ticks if they crawl onto treated clothing. There are several brands. I know they carry Repel branded Permethrin at Wal-Mart.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2016)

http://www.hudsonvalleyalmanacweekl...nations-highest-lyme-disease-infection-rates/

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow - all those chemicals!  Never ever thought about a chemical solution to the problem. I'd be afraid to walk on my yard. Every insecticide is eventually found to be dangerous it seems. I know the benefit of protecting from Lyme disease but at what price?  Who knows?  Which is the scary part. Not dissing on all of you that use them - just never considered a pesticide for ticks, so just brain dumping my thoughts. Consider ticks part of life I guess. And husband would be disappointed I wouldn't need him to check me for ticks anymore.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2016)

February & March are my worst times. Live in the woods and my kids had a chronic problem till I cleared some more trees for a larger yard.
They do drop from the trees. 
Last year had a spider drop from my hat and I quickly brushed him off my jeans but a few minutes later felt a minor bite. That evening I ended up in the ER with a 3" bulls eye on my wrist . ER doc swears tick bite and does doxy treatment . I've done some research and some people claim spiders can also carry Lyme ? Never came up positive but was scary . I have a lawyer friend who has it and has much asymptomatic time then gets hit hard for a few days and is completely incapacitated . He recovers and is good for lengthy periods.
Wicked disease!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 29, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Wow - all those chemicals!  Never ever thought about a chemical solution to the problem. I'd be afraid to walk on my yard. Every insecticide is eventually found to be dangerous it seems. I know the benefit of protecting from Lyme disease but at what price?  Who knows?  Which is the scary part. Not dissing on all of you that use them - just never considered a pesticide for ticks, so just brain dumping my thoughts. Consider ticks part of life I guess. And husband would be disappointed I wouldn't need him to check me for ticks anymore.



After getting several ticks I stopped caring about being green. I was ready to declare chemical warfare. Bonus points if it is know to cause cancer in the state of California.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## freeski (Apr 29, 2016)

I mix fuel oil and DDT in equal parts and apply liberally. Works every time.


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2016)

AS much as I hate to wish for a cold snap, it helps a lot. Hate to see what mosquitos are going to be like this summer.


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2016)

Ticks are no joke. A friend has had this hanging off their arm for the past month for antibiotics. Got bit last fall, went on doxy but either it wasn't for long enough or strong enough. About 2 months ago wasn't feeling good and memory wasn't as good as it was. Dr are 99% sure it's active lyme. Going thru a lot of side effects now. Take the time to check yourself everyday if you're outside.


----------



## frapcap (May 23, 2016)

Wow man, that sucks for your friend. I hope he gets better. Thank you for the PSA.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> In addition to DEET, *try using a Permethrin spray on your clothes. *That stuff actually kills ticks if they crawl onto treated clothing. *There are several brands.* I know they carry Repel branded Permethrin at Wal-Mart.




I spray all my outdoor hiking and hunting clothes and boots/shoes with permethrin, as deer ticks are no joke in Jersey.

But the crap's EXPENSIVE, so I simply buy 10% permethrin and mix my own solution, and bottled it lasts for roughly 7 years, so for the same price as one big bottle of Repel or Sawyers, I have basically an unlimited 7 year supply that I can wantonly spray all over tarnation - which I do.  I spray it outside the house, on the window edges, all outdoor clothing, etc....

I also make a bottle each year diluted down to the pet safe concentrate and give it to my brother for his pooch.


----------

